# Detailer - in London? Pls recommend



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good detailer in or near London that they can recommend? Also what's a good price?

I was considering getting the car professionally detailed.

Alex


----------



## Jammy J (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=40246


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Jammy J said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


cheers! Anyone have personal recommendations?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Try offset detailing.


----------



## K18LLR (Oct 24, 2011)

I use this company to detail my TT, he's taken care of mine since new 

http://www.birklean.co.uk/


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi there I am located in Essex, just outside Rayleigh if that's any use?

Ian - we need to reschedule.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

darylbenfield said:


> Hi there I am located in Essex, just outside Rayleigh if that's any use?
> 
> Ian - we need to reschedule.


We do but saying that not sure I want it enhanced at the end of the season, only a month left of shows etc so may put it off.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Prepare it for the winter haha 8)


----------



## unique detailer (Jan 19, 2013)

Try Daryl @ offset detailing or [email protected] Unique Detail


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't know if I'm too late for this but I had my car detailed by http://www.hi-shine.co.uk/page0.php. Dean did an excellent job and recommended which products to use and demonstrated how to use them correctly. Will probably get him to detail just before winter comes aswell.


----------

